
Some words on the attribution of DNC hacks to Russians/Putin - bwooster
https://spiegelmock.com/2016/07/26/concerning-attribution-of-hacking/
======
SixSigma
Dangeous indeed, remember when the US decided North Korea hacked Sony ? [1]

President Obama used an executive order to impose more sanctions

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Pictures_Entertainment_ha...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Pictures_Entertainment_hack#U.S._accusations_against_North_Korea)

